# My attempt at making a backdrop



## AmysAnimals (Oct 11, 2011)

Weeeell I tried to make a backdrop for my T's enclosure (which I do not have yet).  I tried carving with a knife first then tried burning.  All were unsuccessful.  They look nothing like the ones Robc has made and many other people.  They do not have enough grooves and rock formations.  What can you suggest I use to make the carvings?  

Here are pictures of the three I made...lol  They just look like blocks of dirt.  =/


----------



## Drama (Oct 11, 2011)

What materials did you use?


----------



## AmysAnimals (Oct 11, 2011)

some planters foam from the craft store, caulk, a knife, a lighter for burning (which didn't work too well!) and coco fiber.


----------



## J Morningstar (Oct 13, 2011)

Your mistake is you didn't layer it first. The demos use 3 or 4 layers, then cutting in. I was a sculpture major in college and a dremel tool or even simple wood gouge or even a sharpened spoon would rough things out enough to give the basic structure, then get a sanding pad from Home depot and sand it down first...that should help.


----------



## BQC123 (Oct 13, 2011)

Smaller backgrounds are tougher because there is not much to work with. Always gouge out much deeper than you think you will need. The common 3/4" thick foam just does not leave much for depth. I also mix mine into a thinner slurry, and work it into the grooves. after it dries I mix a thicker batch and cover any thin spots, and build up any areas where I want more contrast . 
J Morningstar has good info there. Really roughing up the foam helps it stick much better.
I have been using Titebond mixed with substrate with very good results.
By the way, I think they look fine. In an enclosure of that size they will look great and with any other decor and webbing you would not notice the detail much anyway.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Oct 20, 2011)

while i havent done it yet, i'm keeping all the little foam offcuts i get as packaging for various things, when i do a backgorund like that i will glue them on to add some depth, possibly carve some out to make tunnels for t's or what ever i keep with it to hide in


----------



## grayzone (Oct 24, 2011)

i too have tried and decided to give up lol... i now use corkbark slabs for my backdrops and tubes for the hides... throw in coco fiber substrate, some peatmoss and a fake ivy like vine and viola  mother nature at its finest... my regalis looks stunning in its enclosure.... just like in a real tree....     not tryin to convince ya to take the easy route amyshizzle  but there ARE other ways lol.... t enclosures kinda give me an excuse to get arts and craftsy... my 7yr old daughter likes to help me create the cage set up


----------



## scuba113 (Oct 30, 2011)

I havent had any trouble making back drops just cut up some foam to the size of the tank add some coco fiber and let it dry up for 24 hours then glue it into my tanks. I even started making designs for a background for fun.


----------



## robc (Nov 6, 2011)

Use a drill with a wire wheel and carve....for the smaller backdrops use a dremel tool.


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 6, 2011)

You can get Styrofoam sheets and just use your nails from your hands to make the "Rock formations" The Styrofaom sheets come in different thicknesses. For example... My Enclosure Creation 2.5 gal series uses 1/2" styro sheets so as to not take up too much space. For deeper formations you can use thicker sheets. Very cheap at Home Depot. 
You can also use thin sheets and layer it (transitions) to form heavy contours and rock formations. when you cover it all with Silicone and substrate, it will look like what you are after.

Either way great attempt at the backdrops.

I show an example in Enclosure Creations #12 (Even have video)


----------



## pa3k_87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyone used concrete for the backdrop instead of cocopeat? I tried it out. Basically just copying youtube videos of DIY Aquarium backdrops using styrofoam, painted with layers of concrete. Everything looks ok. Gives a nice rocky backdrop, and if you add moss, bits of cocopeat, and bark, it makes it look aged and a bit more natural. I also added a few drops of concrete dye while I was adding different layers to add shadow effects or just to have multiple shades.

This takes a bit more time, with all the waiting for the curing process and also a lot of washing to get rid of all the nasty chemicals after the concrete has dried up.

Anyone has experience on this? Noticed any ill-effects on your animals or something? I've only started this almost 1 year ago, and all my critters seem to be doing fine.


----------



## pavel (Dec 10, 2011)

There any number of assundry materials one can use.  I used cement to make a few items including a cave when I had a leopard gecko.  The biggest caution I would give when working with cement is to work in a well ventilated area, and use proper safety equipment -- gloves, breather mask with correct filters, etc.  As far as the critters go, as long as you wait for the cement to fully cure and soak it several times to leach out any chemical residue, cement makes for a very durable construction material.


----------



## kaitala (Dec 10, 2011)

I make backdrops for my dart frogs. The method is rather permanent, so if you're interested in changing it from time to time, this isn't for you. 

Supplies:
Brown caulk- 2-3 tubes
2 cans Great Stuff insulation foam
Latex gloves
Caulk gun
Knife (regular steak knife will do)
Eco-earth (milled coir, peat)

Coat the back and part of the sides with a layer of the caulk. This is to hide the great stuff from being seen from the outside of the tank. Easiest way to do this is lay the tank down, squeeze out a big pile of caulk and spread it around with gloved hands. Let cure completely (3 days or so). 

Next, spray the Great Stuff on the back of the tank. Mound it up in some places, thinner in others. Try to emulate what you might see in the habitat they'd be in. Remember that the great stuff will expand. Let cure another 3 days or so. 

Yep, it's a long process. 

Now, you can begin sculpting the foam. Using a regular steak knife, cut into grooves that exist, and shape it as you like. 

Once you've finished sculpting, coat with a layer of caulk, and immediately apply Eco-earth, or peat or milled coir. Let cure another 3 days. Your habitat is done. Add substrate and hides and your animals!

You can add other items into the background while in the spraying the foam phase. 

I'll try to post pics of mine. Just have to dig them up.


----------



## pa3k_87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Some pictures of the backdrops I made using styrofoam and concrete.

This one is for my planted terrarium.



This one is half of a 5 gal tank. This side is for Cheetos, my B smithi. The other half is for my A seemani.



This is a 10 gal tank for Lollipop, my Lavender Albino Cali King.



This is a 10 gal tank for Strawberry Shortcake, my Red Albino Corn. I like playing with different textures for the "rocks" This one is a bit on the smoother side than my other backdrops.



Last one is a hide for Zulu, my Ball Python. Its just plain concrete. After it's dried, I spray painted it, and soaked and washed many times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kaitala (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice work, Patrik!


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice work! What kind of caulking are you guys using?


----------



## CoSpiderGuy (Dec 13, 2011)

Would definitely like a how to thread from Patrick, how about it???


Life is too short to be anything but happy
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa3k_87 (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL! It probably wont be anytime soon since my room's already full with tanks. When I make a new one, I'll definitely post it!


CoSpiderGuy said:


> Would definitely like a how to thread from Patrick, how about it???
> 
> 
> Life is too short to be anything but happy
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaitala (Dec 13, 2011)

Found some pics:

This is a hide I made for my Thamnophis sirtalis 'Florida Blue'





This is the start of the tank- caulk applied and cured, and great stuff applied and cured and carved.  I also inset some driftwood that had been "B3"- bleached, boiled and baked





The first layer of caulk has been applied and coir mushed into it while wet.






Round 2 of caulk and coir.  It helps to tape off the driftwood to keep it clean





Substrate and a few plants added.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## macj1983 (Dec 25, 2011)

robc said:


> Use a drill with a wire wheel and carve....for the smaller backdrops use a dremel tool.


This works well, you can glue two sheets together then dig it out more with the wire brush so you'll have the contrast your shooting for look up robc on YouTube


----------

